# Notice of immigrant visa case creation - what next?



## Crystal25 (Jun 10, 2020)

After a 13 year wait, I’ve finally got a visa case creation letter through. I know I need to upload documents and pay fees but what next? 

Do I have to go immediately to the US if I am accepted or can I wait? Obviously my situation has changed over 13 years!

For back info, my mother is American but didn’t have enough residency in the us to transmit citizenship automatically as she moved her aged 2.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

At some stage in the process you can delay it by not returning documents. I think you can put it ;on hold' for up to a year.

So your mother is sponsoring you ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crystal25 said:


> After a 13 year wait, I’ve finally got a visa case creation letter through. I know I need to upload documents and pay fees but what next?
> 
> Do I have to go immediately to the US if I am accepted or can I wait? Obviously my situation has changed over 13 years!
> 
> For back info, my mother is American but didn’t have enough residency in the us to transmit citizenship automatically as she moved her aged 2.


Your personal situation has no bearing on US immigration. You can move forward with the process or not. About the only delay you can cause is the actual interview. You have 180 from medical to interview and again to activation if memory does not fail me. Once your GC is activated you can petition for re-entry permit while IN the US.

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...nt-visa-process/step-1-submit-a-petition.html

You can read up on historic processing times for every step.
https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/while-your-green-card-application-pending-uscis


----------



## Crystal25 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi two step. You have been on the board for years have t you? I remember you from when I joined years ago.

I think you may have misunderstood. I’m n the uk, interview will be at US embassy. What I am asking is if I pay the fees at this stage and attend interview, do I have to move to the states immediately or can I take a bit of time to go? I have five UK properties to sell and give kids to get sorted to leave, it will take time. They won’t expect me to emigrate like right away will they?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crystal25 said:


> Hi two step. You have been on the board for years have t you? I remember you from when I joined years ago.
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood. I’m n the uk, interview will be at US embassy. What I am asking is if I pay the fees at this stage and attend interview, do I have to move to the states immediately or can I take a bit of time to go? I have five UK properties to sell and give kids to get sorted to leave, it will take time. They won’t expect me to emigrate like right away will they?


I set you the links - 180 days after your interview you have to activate your Green Card. You can petition for re-entry permit while in the US.


----------

